# Schofferhofer Clone



## Fatgodzilla (28/9/07)

Now don't yell at me !! But last week with all the talk of wheat beers, I found a bottle of Schofferhofer Kristallweizen on the shelf at Woolies. Also bought a case of Bitburger for the cool free beer stein and to have something to drink at the upcoming AFL GF) 
Anyway, opened my Virgin Wheat Beer (all extract with Ross' new beaut new dry wheat yeast) then tried the German stuff. It's just not fair is it. I mean, I'm not a great wheat beer drinker cos Tooheys never made any, but this Schofferhofer was very bloody good (at $4.35 a 330ml stubby/ $23.50 per six pack it had to be). I'm embarassed to call my effort a beer, it paled so much into comparison.
So anyway, I'll do some research into the brew, but I thought with so many outsatnding brewers on line and hoping Zwickel is still awake in Germany, give me some hints on how to make a wheat beer this good.


----------



## Zwickel (28/9/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> ... I thought with so many outsatnding brewers on line and hoping Zwickel is still awake in Germany, give me some hints on how to make a wheat beer this good.


Hi Fatgodzilla,
thank you so much for the honour 

as I can read in your post, your a K&K brewer? arent you?

In my opinion, the taste of a weizen beer comes up at 50% by the yeast strain thats used, 40% by the mash schedule and remaining 10% by the grain bill.
Just as a rough guess.

Recently we have discussed plenteous that topic here on AHB, please take a search.

Screwtop has made a clone of a german Hefeweizen, followed a recommended stepping mash schedule and has been very pleased with the result.

Maybe he could tell you more about it, as he knows much better everything about the used material thats available in Aus.

Cheers mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## alexbrand (28/9/07)

Zwickel said:


> In my opinion, the taste of a weizen beer comes up at 50% by the yeast strain thats used[...]



Exactly. Some month ago I brewed a wheat beer with only ~20% of wheat malt. The rest was ordinary pilsner malt and a hand full of Cara Red. the yeast was taken out of a fresh Schneider Weisse bottle and propagated first with culture medium and later with wort.

Fermentation at 17-20C.

It tasted like a Weizen has to taste like! 

Alex


----------



## Keifer (28/9/07)

Yell at you for getting IMO a fantastic tasting beer (i love em after only having 4-5 bottles so far!) or for trying to copy it!? Give yourself an uppercut for that remark 

My second last brew was a k&k wheat beer.
Tin of morgans sheaf wheat
1kg tin morgans wheat malt
350gm LDME
23litres
1 pack of the new wheat yeast
1 plug of saaz for taste, 15-20 min boiled with the LDME

Deffo not a Schofferhofer, but deffo a nice beer, very quick to make and dead simple too. It did last longer than 7 days


----------



## Screwtop (28/9/07)

These guys




know about Weizen.

IMO there is Weizen and then there is Weizen. Previously most of the weizens I had made were Bavarian style weizens, I was happy with them but was looking for a slightly different type of wheat beer, knew what I wanted and what it tasted like as I had tasted the style from a variety of breweries, mostly German and a couple of Aussie micro's. 

When I first saw the weizen recipe posted by Zwickel and read his comments I guessed that this might be what I was looking for. His wiezen recipe and mash schedule produces a beautiful light coloured, slightly dry weizen mit hefe (cloudy with yeast) that tastes of clove with a tiny hint of bubblegum. The perfect drink for our Aussie summer afternoons, sooooo refreshing. My yeast of choice for this style is Craftbrewers dry weizen. Southern or Bavarian (Bayerish) weizen recipes produce a version which is a little sweeter, with more banana and bubblegum aroma, but to achieve this style I use a single sacc rest at 65C fermented with my yeast of choice, Weihenstephan at 22C. 

Have finally gotten the bits together for keg carbonation using Speise. Looking forward to including that method for my Weizen production.

Screwy


----------



## tangent (28/9/07)

if there's no acid rest and cold underpitching, forget it!


----------

